# New Club Dorset/Hampshire



## Cycling Queen (13 Aug 2014)

There is a new club in the Dorset/Hampshire area, Tornado Road Cycling Club. A very social club, that takes an active interest in it's riders achievements. Regular rides for all levels.

www.tornadorcc.co.uk


----------

